# *BONNET CREEK* 2BR Feb19-26



## TIMESHARE-HO (Jan 8, 2014)

Need bonnet creek... Feb 19-26  2br..
Can use more dates also
jan 27-feb 3 2br
feb 7-11 flex... 2br

thx jill  904-403-7019


----------



## rsnash (Jan 8, 2014)

Like I said on the phone, I can see about 6 different options that fit those dates with 2 BRs, but none are Bonnet Creek. If he's willing to go Westgate, Blue Tree, Mystic Dunes, etc.  let me know.


----------



## ddc (Jan 8, 2014)

I can get Jan 26th for 7 nights or Jan 27 for 6 nights.  I am a Wyndham owner with a lot of points.  I can continue to watch for you but if anything becomes available, I would need to grab them quick as there is currently no availability for February.


----------



## PBR7 (Jan 8, 2014)

I have access to five WVR Orlando / Kissimmee resorts, but I can only get seven nights at Reunion in February (beginning Saturday, 02/22).  I can get limited availability at Bonnet Creek, Reunion, and Star Island in late January for five, six, and seven night stays.  Little to no availability in the 5-6-7 night range is open at Cypress Palms and Orlando International beginning in late January and all of February.


----------

